# can this board be repaired?



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

moderators please move if needed....

My girlfriend, buddy and I went out snowboarding for the first time over the weekend... we have 0.00" of natural snow so it was all Man-made on the slopes. We crashed and burned a lot! well at the end of the night my buddy spilled and his board has some damage now, Im just seeing if this can be repaired or not. He bought the board used so were not sure how old it is or the abuse either.... Thanks Guys/gals!

Ian

pics:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

auto focus = FAIL.

that said, i think if it's just the top sheet you should be ok. if there's any core damage or pulling at the edges you might be SOL...can't really tell in those pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Im a 100% newbie so as far as a top layer that would be a easy fix? as far as core damage the "plastic" just peeled back and the underside graphic is showing, when the "plastic" came up it took a slight bit of the graphic with it.....

any idea of how much this might cost to repair?

Thanks:thumbsup:!!!
Ian


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

sounds like you should be ok. someone want to back me up on this one? i'd do it at a local shop. you might be looking at anywhere b/t 20-60 bones.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

well if its the top sheet you should be ok. But just to be sure, I would take it to the shop to get it repaired.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I repaired an old board i had, same problem but 1/2 as much pealing. Just simply glued it. Worked OK. Once moisture gets inside it seemed to warp it. It was never the same.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

if that's the top sheet just glue it back on with something durable like gorilla glue. if it's the bottom sheet.. buy a new board.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

that thing looks like it needs professional medical attention!

personally, i wouldn't really care how old it was, i would send it to the manufacturer to get it fixed / replaced. i certainly would feel disinclined to simply glue it back together and place my wellbeing and riding health into its hands.

what board is it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Its a K2 not sure of the model but it has a "HC" in the center and its a 154

My buddy is going to take it up to the local board shop and see what they say. 

Im not following what you guys are saying about the top and bottom sheet... its the "cover" I guess.. since when it pulled up it took a little bit of the graphic with it


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> personally, i wouldn't really care how old it was, i would send it to the manufacturer to get it fixed / replaced.


this is true. manufacterers definitely know how to do it best, since their the ones that made the board, but still don't forget that the local shops are usually very good at what they do! and plus i would think you don't have to wait as long seeing as its closer rather than mail it to the manufactorer and wait for them to mail it back


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a very good possibility that it's happened before. I have a friend with an older Never Summer that's been repaired 4 times now under warranty due to delamination. Sometimes boards just don't stay together from what I can tell. I've seen plenty of Never Summers live through some shit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

You also said this was the first time you and your buddies went out snowboarding, was it the first time this board was ever used? If so I wouldn't waste time or money with a board shop or sending it to the manufacturer. Simply take it to the shop where you purchased it and they should replace it for free and then they will deal with the manufacturer and by credited another board in lieu. Delaminating like that is covered by almost all manufacturers as a factory defect unless it is obvious that your buddy nailed a tree or rock and the impact casued the delaminating. To simplify, delaminated on it's own: you're covered. Delaminated due to a harsh wipeout or impact: not covered and you need to try to get it repaired on your own.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm really having trouble figuring out whats actually wrong with it.... The focus button on your camera does help. Unless it's some kind of vampire/bigfoot snowboard that can never be photographed in focus. 

This is probably the most useful thing I've ever posted.


----------

